# Breastfeeding and ovulation



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Just wondering what are the chances of conceiving while breastfeeding?  AF is regular each month.

I have been told that breastfeeding interferes with ovulation (which is why I have to stop before treatment) but surely if AF is regular then I am ovulating?

Thanks!


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

i am breastfeeding, and have regular 28 day cycle and according to my clearblue fertility monitor i am ovulating ? so i assume thats right ?
i was told have to stop bfeeding if we want another icsi cos the drugs dry up the milk
janinexx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Breastfeeding is generally a good form of birth control if baby is being exclusively breastfed - ie, no formula or solid supplements.    Some women won't have periods or ovulate for the entire time they breastfeed, others will experiance periods and ovulation once they supplement with formula or solid foods, and others will be fertile even while exclusively breastfeeding!  
As long as you are having periods and ovulating, then you are fertile.   (in fact, some women have been known to get pregnant before they have their first period while BF - lucky things!)  
It is possible to have a period but not ovulate though - have you done OPK's, are your cycles regular? 

My AF returned about 5 months pp, but weren't regular until he was about 9 months old.  They're every 28 days now, and I ovulate (I feel it, and its been backed up with a scan and opk's)

Marie xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Janine and Marielou

I didn't know you could have AF without ovulation....that's interesting.  Mine came back at around 3 months after the birth and have been regular since....don't seem to feel the ov pain as much as before and I get confused with hip/back pain from toting the two ton baby around too!  

Of course hoping for a natural BFP (with a fertilisation issue) is like hoping to win the lottery but one can always daydream I suppose!


----------

